# Wondering if my puppy is a purebred mini poodle? An advice?



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Pictures are when I got her and now.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

The ear set and shape looks a little off for a poodle, but only way to know for sure is to DNA test. My suggestion would be Embark with the health testing. If you're unsure of the breed then it's likely the breeder didn't do the appropriate genetic health testing so might as well get that done with the breed identification.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Misteline said:


> The ear set and shape looks a little off for a poodle, but only way to know for sure is to DNA test. My suggestion would be Embark with the health testing. If you're unsure of the breed then it's likely the breeder didn't do the appropriate genetic health testing so might as well get that done with the breed identification.


I was thinking the same about her ears.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Mini poodle mom said:


> I was thinking the same about her ears.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Do you think my puppy could be a parti poodle? One of her parents is a black and blueish color other all white. She is a cream color with beige ears and a beige strip on back legs and the top by her neck.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Her sister is fuller


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She’s not a parti for sure and I don’t think she is a purebred poodle. She might be a mix of some kind. Lovely puppy !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

There are two exact same posts about this.

As I said in the other one, I don’t think she is a purebred poodle.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Parti-colored poodles are usually white with large patches of another color (usually black). Your poodle seems to be a cream - it is quite common for creams to have darker ears and sometimes other places on the body that are darker.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

This is suppose to be her sister


Dechi said:


> There are two exact same posts about this.
> 
> As I said in the other one, I don’t think she is a purebred poodle.


Yes I sent personal message about the parti poodle and it was said to post it here. I don’t know what I’m doing lol thank you


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Impossible to say until the face is clipped. It's common for dogs with some poodles in the background to have curly coats. A DNA test would resolve the matter.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Dechi said:


> She’s not a parti for sure and I don’t think she is a purebred poodle. She might be a mix of some kind. Lovely puppy !


Thank you


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Impossible to say until the face is clipped. It's common for dogs with some poodles in the background to have curly coats. A DNA test would resolve the matter.


Yes it’s hard to get info from her breeders because she was a gift. May try a dna either or I still want her 😊 just want to know if what I was told is true lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> This is a duplicate post. @PeggyTheParti can you delete it ?


The second thread was intended to be a separate question, about whether or not her puppy is parti-coloured. But you’re right - it’s very similar to the other thread. I’ve merged them.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The second thread was intended to be a separate question, about whether or not her puppy is parti-coloured. But you’re right - it’s very similar to the other thread. I’ve merged them.


Thank you


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

It's hard for me to tell as well. She is cute. How old is she?


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Pavie said:


> It's hard for me to tell as well. She is cute. How old is she?


Thank you 13weeks


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have to say what a wonderful photo that is of your sweet puppy held by a handsome young man I'm thinking could be your son. A boy and his dog - so special 😍🥰🤗!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

She doesn't look full poodle to me; her ears seem to be angled more towards the front than a poodle's ears would normally be. 

She might be parti, but probably not. Parti means that she has white spots. She looks like she is cream colored. It's quite common for cream colored dogs to have darker ears; the ears typically get lighter with age. Cream colored dogs can be parti, and the white spots might be difficult to see against the cream hair. However, you could tell pretty easily by looking for mottled skin. A solid cream colored dog should have skin in some shade of grey or tan, and the skin will get darker with sun exposure. A parti dog will have pink skin under the white spots, and the skin under the white spots will never tan.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Pictures are when I got her and now.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

The ear set and shape looks a little off for a poodle, but only way to know for sure is to DNA test. My suggestion would be Embark with the health testing. If you're unsure of the breed then it's likely the breeder didn't do the appropriate genetic health testing so might as well get that done with the breed identification.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Misteline said:


> The ear set and shape looks a little off for a poodle, but only way to know for sure is to DNA test. My suggestion would be Embark with the health testing. If you're unsure of the breed then it's likely the breeder didn't do the appropriate genetic health testing so might as well get that done with the breed identification.


I was thinking the same about her ears.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Mini poodle mom said:


> I was thinking the same about her ears.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Do you think my puppy could be a parti poodle? One of her parents is a black and blueish color other all white. She is a cream color with beige ears and a beige strip on back legs and the top by her neck.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Her sister is fuller


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She’s not a parti for sure and I don’t think she is a purebred poodle. She might be a mix of some kind. Lovely puppy !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

There are two exact same posts about this.

As I said in the other one, I don’t think she is a purebred poodle.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Parti-colored poodles are usually white with large patches of another color (usually black). Your poodle seems to be a cream - it is quite common for creams to have darker ears and sometimes other places on the body that are darker.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

This is suppose to be her sister


Dechi said:


> There are two exact same posts about this.
> 
> As I said in the other one, I don’t think she is a purebred poodle.


Yes I sent personal message about the parti poodle and it was said to post it here. I don’t know what I’m doing lol thank you


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Impossible to say until the face is clipped. It's common for dogs with some poodles in the background to have curly coats. A DNA test would resolve the matter.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Dechi said:


> She’s not a parti for sure and I don’t think she is a purebred poodle. She might be a mix of some kind. Lovely puppy !


Thank you


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Impossible to say until the face is clipped. It's common for dogs with some poodles in the background to have curly coats. A DNA test would resolve the matter.


Yes it’s hard to get info from her breeders because she was a gift. May try a dna either or I still want her 😊 just want to know if what I was told is true lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> This is a duplicate post. @PeggyTheParti can you delete it ?


The second thread was intended to be a separate question, about whether or not her puppy is parti-coloured. But you’re right - it’s very similar to the other thread. I’ve merged them.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The second thread was intended to be a separate question, about whether or not her puppy is parti-coloured. But you’re right - it’s very similar to the other thread. I’ve merged them.


Thank you


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

It's hard for me to tell as well. She is cute. How old is she?


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)

Pavie said:


> It's hard for me to tell as well. She is cute. How old is she?


Thank you 13weeks


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have to say what a wonderful photo that is of your sweet puppy held by a handsome young man I'm thinking could be your son. A boy and his dog - so special 😍🥰🤗!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

She doesn't look full poodle to me; her ears seem to be angled more towards the front than a poodle's ears would normally be. 

She might be parti, but probably not. Parti means that she has white spots. She looks like she is cream colored. It's quite common for cream colored dogs to have darker ears; the ears typically get lighter with age. Cream colored dogs can be parti, and the white spots might be difficult to see against the cream hair. However, you could tell pretty easily by looking for mottled skin. A solid cream colored dog should have skin in some shade of grey or tan, and the skin will get darker with sun exposure. A parti dog will have pink skin under the white spots, and the skin under the white spots will never tan.


----------

